# New 286Fk



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Got an '09 286FK Outback Lite this summer. Nice trailer - the living room/kitchen is what sold us.

It is a little nose heavy - the specs say 975lbs - I think that's minus battery, LP tanks, or what we put in it. I don't have a tounge weight scale, but I'm sure it's over 1000lbs.

I'm pulling with a 1/2 ton Tahoe, and the back axle is right at the limit according the the scale. The GVWR is close but still under. I read on this site somewhere that I should be pulling 75% of rated capacity - and I'm more like 95%. The truck does OK with the trailer, but I don't get too far from home with it. I am thinking I would be happier with a 3/4 ton.

Anyway - We are in North East Indiana. Hope to get to a rally next year sometime.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Congrats on your new trailer.

I agree. You would probably be happier with an 3/4 ton. Most who switch are.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback!! We'd love a F250, but it isn't going to happen anytime soon for us, we're thinking in 2 or 3 years we will upgrade our truck.

Happy trails!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome here and wishing you many happy times in your new Outback!


----------

